# splashscreen und suspend

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich meinen Rechner starte habe ich ein splashscreen.

Das sehe ich halt beim booten und unten laeuft eine Statusanzeige.

Ich kann den Rechner aber auch (was ich meistens mache) in den suppend to

disk Modus schicken.

Der legt sich schlafen und beim einschalten faehrt der wieder hoch (auch alles OK).

Beim booten ist dann ganz kurz das Splashscreen zu sehen.

Allerdings wenn der Kernel anfaengt die Daten wieder von der Festplatte in den RAM zu

kopieren kann man sich die Procente anschauen ohne splashbild.

Der Rechner ist dann wohl schon in den grafischen Framebuffermodus.

Ist es moeglich da auch das Bild sehen zu lassen und nicht den Text?

Gruss Joerg

----------

